# Centenial Saratoga WY



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

I know its early but any word on what the set ups are like?


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any news yet on qual call backs....


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Qual call backs to the forth (sorry don't have first two)
1,3,5,8,10,11,16,23,25,27,29,30,35,36

Open to the second
2,3,5,7,8,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,41,44,46,48,49,50,51,52,53,54,57,58,60,61,63,64,66,67,68,69,70,71


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the info on the qual callbacks. Good luck to all.


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Dogs getting injured in Qual land (run through ditch)


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

I have a dog running in the qual, do you know what dogs might be hurt? Thanks.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any news on the results for the qual. thanks.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open to the third (in progress)
3,5,7,8,13,15,16,17,18,21,22,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,35,36,37,38,41,44,49,52,54,57,58,63,64,66,67,69,71

amateur to the third
7,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,22,23,25,26,28,35,36,40,1,42,44,49,50

Qualifying
1st - 36
2nd - 29
3rd - 8
4th - 25
Rj - 11
jam - 10,16,27,35


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

thanks for the information on the qualifying finishers. Our dog Storm just got his first ribbon in the qual with Kenny Trott. Way to go Kenny and Storm.....


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Way to go Team TwoStep 1 -2-3 in the Q. Congrats Bill and Shayne.


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Congratulations Haley and David Killam for the 1st and 2nd place finishes with your 2 Auggie pups; QAA at 22 months and 27 months. A dream weekend!!
Lyle


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Whoo hoo!! CONGRATS to Bill & Shane on the Qual. 1st, 2nd AND 3rd!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am results
1st-44 Aspen Grove Eugene L. Anderson E. L. "swede" Anderson 
2nd-16 Nebo's Black Pearl Al Wilson Alfred P. Wilson (al) 
3rd-42 FC AFC Nebo's Onyx Tornado Al Wilson Al Wilson 
4th-22 Black Magic's Colorado Cowboy DeWitt & Lorraine Boice D Boice 
RJ-26 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker Lainee Munhollon Lainee Munhollon 
Jam-18 Super Swede's Lady Bug Eugene L. Anderson E. L. "swede" Anderson

Congrads to Lainee and Bullet on the RJ


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

That Lainee and Buttlet are becoming regular finishers! Keep it up Lainee and good things will happen!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

nice job lainee!!!!!!!! not long before he's sporting those special letters!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats on the RJAM, Lainee!


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

CONGRATS to Al, Pearl & Twister. GREAT JOB Laniee & Bullet.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

maybe someone else will come down from the mountain with open and derby news.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

WooHoo Lainee and Bullet!!


Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

What Andy said! Those Briezy babies are on a roll!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Am. RESULTS
1st-44 Aspen Grove Eugene L. Anderson E. L. "swede" Anderson 
2nd-16 Nebo's Black Pearl Al Wilson Alfred P. Wilson (al) 
3rd-42 FC AFC Nebo's Onyx Tornado Al Wilson Al Wilson 
4th-22 Black Magic's Colorado Cowboy DeWitt & Lorraine Boice D Boice 
RJ-26 Lightning Fast Quack Attacker Lainee Munhollon Lainee Munhollon 
Jam-18 Super Swede's Lady Bug Eugene L. Anderson E. L. "swede" Anderson


Congrats to Lainee and Bullet on the RJ
Congrats to Al on Two placements. 
Congrats to All!


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Howard N said:


> That Lainee and Buttlet are becoming regular finishers! Keep it up Lainee and good things will happen!!


 
I have to agree with you on that Howard. Congrats FOM and Bullet


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

results have been posted on Entry Express


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Congrats to you and Pacer, "D" , on the Open win!
________
Subaru b9sc history


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Entry express has 2 winners in the Open, What are the correct placements?


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

I *heard* that it was 15, 32, 35, 44 in the open colors.

S
________
Ford N Series Tractors Picture


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

birdthrower51 said:


> Entry express has 2 winners in the Open, What are the correct placements?


Sorry bird boy 51
I think Twister Jamed, 
but not sure
will check tommrow
Twister did take 2nd in Am
Al had a great Trial


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

SusanF said:


> Congrats to you and Pacer, "D" , on the Open win!


Thanks Sasan
Kenny really has him run"n
Pacer's one cool retriever


----------

